# пронести карьеру



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn:          


> А Пластинина свою карьеру пронесла и вплоть до Верховного Суда РСФСР


пронести means "to carry through, carry by". How would you translate пронести карьеру? She developed her career right up to the Supreme Court?


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> How would you translate пронести карьеру?


Really hard to tell.  But I'd make the same guess.


----------



## Budspok

I doubt you you will hear "пронести карьеру" nowadays. It'll be more like "...её карьерный рост продолжался вплоть до...".


----------



## Rosett

Устойчивое переносное значение «Сохранять, не утрачивать в течение долгого времени (какое-либо чувство, переживание и т.п.)» подойдёт и к карьерному росту.

пронести
сов. перех. и неперех.
1. перех. Пройти с ношей какое-либо расстояние или время.
2. см. тж. проносить I

проносить
I несов. перех. и неперех.
1. перех. Нести, перемещать где-либо, куда-либо, мимо кого-либо, чего-либо.
отт. Неся, доставлять куда-либо; нести сквозь какой-либо проход, проем.
отт. Неся с собой, доставлять что-либо тайное, недозволенное.
отт. перен. Сохранять, не утрачивать в течение долгого времени (какое-либо чувство, переживание и т.п.).
2. перех. Быстро провозить, мчать.
3. перех. Перемещать, передвигать, увлекая с собой.
отт. безл. О движении чего-либо мимо, стороной.
4. безл. разг.-сниж. перех. О сильном поносе.

Перевести можно как “retained her career (growth).”

проносить

II несов. - проносить, сов. - пронести
…
3) (вн. через; сохранить в течение долгого времени) carry (d) with one (for a length of time)
они пронесли память об этом через всю жизнь — they carried that memory with them for the rest of their lives
пронести через века — retain (d) through the centuries


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Устойчивое переносное значение «Сохранять, не утрачивать в течение долгого времени (какое-либо чувство, переживание и т.п.)» подойдёт и к карьерному росту.


Только тогда этот карьерьный рост, как динамика, должен сохраниться и после того отрезка, через который его пронесли...


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Только тогда этот карьерьный рост, как динамика, должен сохраниться и после того отрезка, через который его пронесли...


А что у нас выше Верховного Суда? Суд Божий только? Мы все там будем.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> А что у нас выше Верховного Суда? Суд Божий только? Так мы все там будем.


Так что стало с карьерным ростом Пластининой в Верховном Cуде? Куда он делся?


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Так что стало с карьерным ростом Пластининой в Верховном Cуде? Куда он делся?


Очевидно, что Пластилина, пронеся свою карьеру вплоть до высшего суда земного, на этом остановилась в карьерном росте, а далее суд Божий назначил ей один из кругов - как-то так.


----------



## MIDAV

Someone has to say it loud and clear: _нести карьеру_ is BAD RUSSIAN. You can combine _карьера_ with many different verbs but _нести_ is not one of them.


----------



## Rosett

MIDAV said:


> Someone has to say it loud and clear: _нести карьеру_ is BAD RUSSIAN. You can combine _карьера_ with many different verbs but _нести_ is not one of them.


«Нести карьеру» здесь не обсуждали.


----------



## pimlicodude

MIDAV said:


> Someone has to say it loud and clear: _нести карьеру_ is BAD RUSSIAN. You can combine _карьера_ with many different verbs but _нести_ is not one of them.


and is пронести карьеру bad Russian too?


----------



## Vovan

pimlicodude said:


> and is пронести карьеру bad Russian too?


Out of a context, it's meaningless/absurd to a native speaker of Russian.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Out of a context, it's meaningless/absurd to a native speaker of Russian.


Что ж тут непонятного, даже без контекста? О чём можно подумать ещё, например?


----------



## Budspok

> Конечно, всё понятно и без контекста. Просто так не говорят.


----------



## Rosett

Это нормальный процесс развития языка. В какой-то момент появляется новое выражение, понятное без контекста. Потом, если оно попадает на слух, то становится привычным.


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> Это нормальный процесс развития языка. В какой-то момент появляется новое выражение, понятное без контекста. Потом, если оно попадает на слух, то становится привычным.


В языке существует потенциально бесконечное множество достаточно однозначных осмысленных  выражений, являющихся, тем не менее, так или иначе аграмматичными.


----------



## MIDAV

Rosett said:


> «Нести карьеру» здесь не обсуждали.


I only used _нести _because I thought it's an exact imperfective counterpart of _пронести _and it would make my point clearer. Anyway, we can stick with _пронести _and I will reiterate: _пронести карьеру_ is bad Russian. To prove my point, I think I would only have to add that it's bad Russian TO ME but I will try to elaborate (as I got nothing better to do this Monday afternoon). 

We will use your chosen definition of _пронести _as retain/keep and we will assume that _карьера _is _движение/продвижение по службе_. In short, _карьера _is change or a process and it is something that you do. Now, you cannot retain change and you cannot just keep something that you do. That would be like a project manager saying "_я пронес проект до финишного этапа_" - I don't think that guy's employers would be happy. 

We could also assume that _карьера _is the professional position that you achieve through your previous career growth. But that would require equating _карьера _with _должность_, and that is bad Russian to me as you cannot equate a process with a point in time (a point in the company reporting structure). 

On a side note, I agree with what pimlicodude said in the other thread - why do we even have to look up words that are this common? 

Also, maybe I just don't understand because I never had a career of my own 🙂.


----------



## Rosett

MIDAV said:


> I only used _нести _because I thought it's an exact imperfective counterpart of _пронести _and it would make my point clearer. Anyway, we can stick with _пронести _and I will reiterate: _пронести карьеру_ is bad Russian. To prove my point, I think I would only have to add that it's bad Russian TO ME but I will try to elaborate (as I got nothing better to do this Monday afternoon).
> 
> We will use your chosen definition of _пронести _as retain/keep and we will assume that _карьера _is _движение/продвижение по службе_. In short, _карьера _is change or a process and it is something that you do. Now, you cannot retain change and you cannot just keep something that you do. That would be like a project manager saying "_я пронес проект до финишного этапа_" - I don't think that guy's employers would be happy.
> 
> We could also assume that _карьера _is the professional position that you achieve through your previous career growth. But that would require equating _карьера _with _должность_, and that is bad Russian to me as you cannot equate a process with a point in time (a point in the company reporting structure).
> 
> On a side note, I agree with what pimlicodude said in the other thread - why do we even have to look up words that are this common?
> 
> Also, maybe I just don't understand because I never had a career of my own 🙂.


Дело в том, что вы рассматриваете слово «карьера» только во втором из двух возможных словарных значений:

карьера
-ы, ж.
1) Род занятий, профессия, деятельность на каком-л. поприще.
Карьера научного сотрудника.
Артистическая карьера.
Пьер уже три месяца выбирал карьеру. - Ты решился, наконец, на что-нибудь? - спросил князь Андрей после минутного молчания (Л. Толстой).
Синонимы:
специальность
2) Путь к успехам, видному положению в обществе, на служебном поприще, а также само достижение этого положения.
Сделать блестящую карьеру.
Он поселился где-то на чердаке и тут-то в первый раз сошелся с Б., который только что приехал из Германии и тоже замышлял составить себе карьеру (Достоевский).

В первом же значении карьера (род занятий, профессия, деятельность на каком-л. поприще, специальность) Ревекки Пластининой, выносившей и лично приводившей в исполнение смертные приговоры, была «женщина-палач».

Так что объективно неправильного (в плане “bad Russian”) в том, что она пронесла (сохранила в течение долгого времени, по словарному определению) свой род занятий через всю жизнь от должности секретаря Архангельского губисполкома ВКП(б) до члена Верховного Суда РСФСР (то есть, до самой смерти в 1946 г.)?


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> О чём можно подумать ещё, например?


Об опечатке - напр., "пронести к карьеру".


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Почему бы и нет - как вариант?
> В виде "пронести" не гуглится, зато с родственным "отнести" вполне можно отыскать:
> _Через два часа тело потерпевшего он отнес к карьеру на расстоянии 400-500 метров от здания и прикинул камнями. __(Источник.)_​


А как насчёт словарного «пронесла (сохранила) до конца жизни профессию палача»?


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> А как насчёт словарного «пронесла (сохранила) до конца жизни профессию палача»?


В том и беда, что с "профессией" это ещё худо-бедно сочетается (хотя уже с натяжкой), а с более сложными понятиями - уже вообще никак. Можно ли, в самом деле, "пронести до конца жизни коллекционирование автомобилей", например? Звучит совершенно инопланетно.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> А как насчёт словарного «пронесла (сохранила) до конца жизни профессию палача»?


"Профессия" все же не полный синоним "карьеры". Профессию, действительно, можно пронести - вот так, например:
_Если и говорить про рыцарей и тех, кто достойно пронес профессию через все тяготы, то это про них. __(Источник.)_​​И да, именно такие ассоциации и вызывает данное вне контекста "пронести профессию" (пронести что-что светлое, высокое, мастерское и т.п. сквозь время, в особенности - через непростое время).

Здесь легко напрашиваются такие замены "профессии", как субстантив "профессиональное" или, еще четче и рельефнее, "профессионализм". С этими заменами сочетание с "пронести" еще легитимнее:
_пронести профессионализм/профессиональное сквозь/через..._​
"Карьера" же этимологически восходит к "пути, пробегу". Это находит прямое отражение в выражениях типа "Это ознаменовало конец его актерской карьеры" (легко заменить здесь "карьеру" словом "путь" и невозможно "профессией") или "Его актерская карьера продолжится уже в 60-е" (то же замечание). 

Так что, в отличие от "профессии", "рода деятельности" и т.п. слово "карьера" не настолько абстрактное, а стало быть, сочетания со столь базовыми, в основе своей конкретными, глаголами типа "(про)нести" могут оказаться довольно сомнительными.


----------



## MIDAV

Любопытно, что глагол _тащить (втащить/затащить)_, который в каком-то смысле синоним "нести", будет неплохо сочетаться с карьерой в разговорном языке.

Например, _Пластилина затащила нормальную карьеру - попала в Верховный Суд_ (источник - придумал сам ).


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> "Профессия" все же не полный синоним "карьеры". Профессию, действительно, можно пронести - вот так, например:
> _Если и говорить про рыцарей и тех, кто достойно пронес профессию через все тяготы, то это про них. __(Источник.)_И да, именно такие ассоциации и вызывает данное вне контекста "пронести профессию" (пронести что-что светлое, высокое, мастерское и т.п. сквозь время, в особенности - через непростое время).


«Профессия» и не синоним, синонимом к карьере 1) даётся «специальность». «Профессия», а также «род занятий, деятельность на каком-л. поприще» - это всё словарные определения карьеры в значении 1).

Возможно, что постоянно ощущается наложение смысла «карьера 2)», поскольку второе значение как бы больше на слуху, более привычное: «2) Путь к успехам, видному положению в обществе, на служебном поприще, а также само достижение этого положения». К нему же прилагаются родственные слова: карьерист, карьеризм, карьерный - во втором значении.

Но если избавиться от смешения понятий, «издумать» лишнее значение 2), то «карьера 1)» полностью соответствует  контексту.

Палача в юбке вспоминают многие - увы! Вот ещё отрывок свидетеля из другого источника:
«В Вологде оба жили в вагонах, около станции. В вагонах же происходили и допросы, и около них – расстрелы при допросах. Ревекка била по щекам обвиняемых, орала, стучала кулаками, исступленно и кратко отдавала приказы: «к расстрелу, к расстрелу, к стенке». Это происходило ещё до архангельских событий в её жизни. А далее - всё то же самое, что она «пронесла вплоть до Верховного Суда РСФСР».


----------

